# Puppies and hip dysplasia



## gsdoak (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi,
Both my previous GSDs developed hip dysplasia in their middle age and I really don't want to go through that again. We will be picking our GSD puppy from the litter over the next month and I was wondering if there was anything specifically I should be looking for as a warning sign for HD in the puppy. Both of the parents are "a" normal, but clearly that is not a guarentee against HD in the puppy. I have heard that denser bone (heavier) puppies are more prone to HD. Is this true? Any guidance would be really appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

There is no way to know if your puppy has HD without x-rays. You can try to tell by doing range of motion exercises, but you'd have to know what you're looking for. You can also try to tell by watching activity, but that really is not reliable at all. My dog was diagnosed with severe HD at 8 months of age and you'd never have been able to tell when he was a puppy other then the fact that he couldn't go on long walks.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

You can look at the progeny of this pair. What were the previous pups rated when they were Xrayed? There's no way to tell 100%, but if both parents are A stamped you have a decent shot. Of course, breeding is more than just putting together two dogs. You have to know the whole line to be able to see future issues. Depending on the breeder, you could have much less worry. Check the hip guarantee on your contract. If you have any questions (I've found most of them are vague) then ASK! Don't get 'stuck' with a bad contract...no matter how 'good' the breeder seems to be! Also, check into pet insurance. I don't know if they cover surgery for this, but it's something I'm going to be checking into. I know you can pay a little more for the more 'premium' plans that seem to cover common genetic defects, etc. It's worth having... because you just never know.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Here are my 2 cents on hip dysplasia. You are never guaranteed that when you get a puppy that it will not ever end up with hip dysplasia. I think the best thing to do is make sure that you are getting your pup from a reputable breeder who is staking the deck in your favor. Also if you are working with a breeder that has a good reputation if a problem does arise at least you will have them by your side to help you out though any issues that may arise. Good luck with a new pup!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Besides the parents being a-normal look at the rest of the pedigree. What are the ZW scores of the parents? If they have been bred before, look for the results of their progeny. I do prelim x-rays at 6 months and they've never been wrong. I like to know right away what I have, before I put two years into training and heavy exercise.


----------



## VTcoach (Jun 28, 2005)

There are also many things you can do to minimize the probablility of HD occurring. Puppies need to be fed appropriately (good nutrition) and not allowed to become overweight. Your exercise regime with a puppy/young dog needs to have limitations. No excessive running on hard surfaces, no repetitive jumping, that sort of thing. When the bones and joints are forming (usually the first 12 months) you need to be aware that things you do or allow can also contribute to hip and joint issues. There are many theories on all the causes and contributors, just use some common sense too.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Danielle609 said:


> Here are my 2 cents on hip dysplasia. You are never guaranteed that when you get a puppy that it will not ever end up with hip dysplasia. I think the best thing to do is make sure that you are getting your pup from a reputable breeder who is staking the deck in your favor. Also if you are working with a breeder that has a good reputation if a problem does arise at least you will have them by your side to help you out though any issues that may arise. Good luck with a new pup!


 
I agree with Danielle609, because there are no 100% guarantees with any pups because there's always the mystery of genetics in the bunch.

That said, having a wonderful responsible and knowledgeable breeder will greatly slant the odds in your favor. That's why we put all our time and effort into finding that!


----------



## gsdoak (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. Yes, I have researched the breeder and they are reputable and feel comfortable with them but as many of you have said that's a great starting point but there's no guarantees due to genetics and I'm trying to improve the odds further. This pair hasnt been bred before so there's no history with their progeny. ZW scores of both parents are 85 or less. i could look for bunny hopping but seems most puppies at this age do that anyways. Is there any opinion of heavy boned pups having a greater chance of developing HD? there are two virtually identical pups in size (that I also like in temperament) but one is perceptibly heavier than the other..which is clearly due to heavier/denser bone...wonder if that's good or bad or neutral indicator for HD?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Seems like you have done your breeder homework....there is no other magic ball. Frankly, it's not as big a deal as many make it. Less than 5% of the breed has crippling dysphasia.....the rest of the dogs still make very functional pets and companions. Get your dog, raise it and enjoy it.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Yes, bigger boned dogs (I've read) can have more chances of HD. However, as Cliff said, it's a small amount over all. Especially if you go to a good breeder who knows how to put together the right dogs! If you can, post the pedigree of both parents. Cliffson1 (Thank you, Cliff... you're a GEM!) and some others are very good at reading pedigrees and can help you make a good decision before you put a deposit down. Good luck!


----------

